

Controversial Ideas about Programming - parenthesis
http://cybertiggyr.com/controversy/

======
raganwald
> ``Methodology'' Is a Stupid Word

> When you say that Extreme Programming or Waterfall are methodologies, you're
> wrong. They are software development processes. Possibly, you could call
> them methods.

> Methodology is _the study of methods_.

~~~
pchristensen
Reg, glad to see you didn't give up HN too!

------
sysop073
Half of these are just saying that concept X isn't new; so what? 15 amused me,
I'm trying to picture my parents using LaTeX. And I'm completely confused by
"It's not the best way, though maybe there are no better ways." Nothing better
is the definition of best

~~~
bkudria
Really? What if there is something better, and just you don't know about it?
Is what you have currently still the best?

What if 'you' above is expanded to 'everyone'?

~~~
sysop073
Er. No, then it's not best, but I have no idea where this is coming from. This
has nothing to do with whether or not you know it's the best or not

